# cercavano di sciogliere



## Arpin

Hola,

esta vez pongo la frase entera. Esta vez están en equilibrio, una decisión era favorable a unos y otra decisión, posterior, estaba a favor de los otros. Por lo que habría que realizar otra consulta para tomar una decisión definitiva.

_I Mendicanti ed i Gesuiti intanto lavoravano febbrilmente per mezzo di memoriali, con i quali gli uni cercavano di sciogliere le difficoltà degli altri._
Los mendicantes y los jesuitas, mientras tanto, trabajaron febrilmente a través de memoriales, con los que cada uno trató de dilucidar los problemas de los otros.

¿podría ser resaltar?
Gracias


----------



## Tomby

Según los significados de mi diccionario creo podría ser "aclarar": "buscaban aclarar" aunque en el sentido general de la frase yo diría "...con los que cada uno buscaba _limar asperezas_.
TT.


----------



## gatogab

*cercavano di sciogliere* = trataban de disolver,  deshacer, destruir, hacer desaparecer totalmente.


----------



## Arpin

Pero, entonces, no tiene mucho sentido o lógica. 

Están en clara competencia, y cada uno esgrime/argumenta con memoriales/documentos los problemas/dificultades de los otros.

Porque el que aclara/lima asperezas/disuelve/elimina/quita las dificultades del otro parece que va en contra de los intereses del primero y en beneficio del segundo. ¿no?


----------



## Tomby

> Pero, entonces, no tiene mucho sentido o lógica. (Arpin)





> *Sciogliere*.- VT (_in acqua, fig: matromonio, paralamento_) disolver; (_neve, ghiacci_o) derretir; (_disfare: nodo_) desatar; (_:capelli_) soltar; (_fig. cotratto_) rescindir; (_:muscolli_) desentumecer; (_:enigma_) resolver; *sciogliersi* VPR disolverse; (_ghiaccio, gelato, neve_) derretirse; (_nodo_) desatarse.
> © Collins compact plus.


----------



## Neuromante

Sciogliere puede entenderse con el significado de "deshacer (un nudo)" Quizás se refiera a liberar todo lo que pudiera ser un problema para el otro bando: Deshacer lo que tienen atado.

¿podría traducirse como "desatar las dificultades de los otros"?


----------



## Arpin

Neuromante said:


> Sciogliere puede entenderse con el significado de "deshacer (un nudo)" Quizás se refiera a liberar todo lo que pudiera ser un problema para el otro bando: Deshacer lo que tienen atado.
> 
> ¿podría traducirse como "desatar las dificultades de los otros"?



Bueno, más o menos: desatar (un nudo) podría ser, si lo tomamos en sentido figurado como descubrir, destapar. Cuando quitas ataduras (desatas un nudo) pones al descubierto lo que hay de fondo. ¿no?


----------



## gatogab

Arpin said:


> Los mendicantes y los jesuitas, mientras tanto, trabajaron febrilmente a través de memoriales, con los que cada uno trató de dilucidar los problemas de los otros.
> ¿podría ser resaltar? *scioglere* es todo lo contrario
> Gracias






*Scioglere *è una parola che c'entra poco in quel contesto.


----------



## Arpin

¿Puede que sea un error ortográfico en la palabra _sciogliere_?

¿Podría ser escoger?


----------



## ursu-lab

Arpin said:


> ¿Puede que sea un error ortográfico en la palabra _sciogliere_?
> 
> ¿Podría ser escoger?



No, porque tiene aún menos sentido.

Si tú estás convencido de que habia una rivalidad entre M y J, el significado de esta frase podría ser:


Los mendicantes y los jesuitas,  mientras tanto, trabajaban febrilmente a través de memoriales, con los  que los unos intentaban averiguar (descubrir) las dificultades de los otros. 

Como una competición. En el sentido de que, si por ej los M/J descubrían las dificultades de J/M podían solucionarlas (sciogliere) y llegar primeros a una "victoria".

Repito, todo esto vale sólo y exclusivamente si lo que has dicho es seguro al 100%, porque en la frase así como está parece que hay, en cambio, una cooperación entre los dos bandos.

¿Quién tomaba la decisión definitiva de la consulta?


----------



## Arpin

Pongo un poco más. Os resumo lo que hay antes de este párrafo
Las decisiones que se habían tomado en anteriores reuniones, unas favorecían a unos y otras a los otros. La primera fue la del cardenal Trejo
Il Re però non sapeva decidersi se fare eseguire la nuova Consulta, oppure la Giunta del Card. Trejo. I Mendicanti ed i Gesuiti intanto lavoravano febbrilmente per mezzo di memoriali, con i quali gli uni cercavano di sciogliere le difficoltà degli altri.
El rey, sin embargo, no sabía decidirse si ejecutar una nueva Consulta, o la de la Junta del cardenal Trejo. Los mendicantes y los jesuitas, mientras tanto, trabajaban febrilmente a través de memoriales, con los que cada uno trató de descubrir los problemas de los otros.

He puesto lo del error, porque he visto que escoger en intaliano se dice scegliere, ¿no?, y es parecido a sciogliere


----------



## Arpin

Pongo un poco más. Os resumo lo que hay antes de este párrafo
Las decisiones que se habían tomado en anteriores reuniones, unas favorecían a unos y otras a los otros. La primera fue la del cardenal Trejo
Il Re però non sapeva decidersi se fare eseguire la nuova Consulta, oppure la Giunta del Card. Trejo. I Mendicanti ed i Gesuiti intanto lavoravano febbrilmente per mezzo di memoriali, con i quali gli uni cercavano di sciogliere le difficoltà degli altri.
El rey, sin embargo, no sabía decidirse si ejecutar una nueva Consulta, o la de la Junta del cardenal Trejo. Los mendicantes y los jesuitas, mientras tanto, trabajaban febrilmente a través de memoriales, con los que cada uno trató de descubrir los problemas de los otros.

He puesto lo del error, porque he visto que escoger en intaliano se dice scegliere, ¿no?, y es parecido a sciogliere


----------



## gatogab

Arpin said:


> He puesto lo del error, porque he visto que escoger en intaliano se dice scegliere, ¿no?, y es parecido a sciogliere


 
Dici che sarebbe possibile *scegliere* le difficoltà degli altri?
A che pro?
Tutto ciò mi pare nebuloso.
E' vero che di gesuiti trattasi, ma a tutto c'è un limite.

((((((Sia chiaro: non ho niente contro i jesuiti, anzi, il mio capo è uno di loro. O forse è per questo?)))))))


----------



## ursu-lab

Arpin said:


> Pongo un poco más. Os resumo lo que hay antes de este párrafo
> Las decisiones que se habían tomado en anteriores reuniones, unas favorecían a unos y otras a los otros. La primera fue la del cardenal Trejo
> Il Re però non sapeva decidersi se fare eseguire la nuova Consulta, oppure (¡AQUÍ NO FALTA ALGO?) la Giunta del Card. Trejo. I Mendicanti ed i Gesuiti intanto lavoravano febbrilmente per mezzo di memoriali, con i quali gli uni cercavano di sciogliere le difficoltà degli altri.
> El rey, sin embargo, no sabía decidirse si ejecutar una nueva Consulta, o la de la Junta del cardenal Trejo. Los mendicantes y los jesuitas, mientras tanto, trabajaban febrilmente a través de memoriales, con los que cada uno trató de descubrir los problemas de los otros.
> 
> He puesto lo del error, porque he visto que escoger en intaliano se dice scegliere, ¿no?, y es parecido a sciogliere



"Scegliere" y "sciogliere" se parecen pero las dificultades se solucionan (re-*solver *-> *sciogliere*) no se escogen. No, "scegliere" sería totalmente absurdo.


Sigo sin entender quién tomaba la decisión. 
¿El rey o un "grupo de personas" (al plural)? 
Porque también podría ser que los religiosos (M y/o J -> *los unos*) trabajaban con los memoriales para *sacar de duda*s (sciogliere le difficoltà) a los que tomaban la decisión (*los otros*). 
Es decir, "los unos" son los M y los J, mientras que "los otros" a los que aclaran las dudas son los que tienen que decidir: el rey y no sé quién más.


----------



## Arpin

El Rey era el que tenía que tomar la decisión de favorecer o bien a los jesuitas o bien a los mendicantes.

En las reuniones el rey no participaba.  Al rey le llegaba el informe o resumen de lo que se debatía (J, M y otros grupos como técnicos, jueces, etc) y entonces, el rey, tomaba la decisión. 

con i quali gli uni cercavano di sciogliere le difficoltà degli altri.
Con los cuales [memoriales] cada uno intentaba escoger [coger] los problemas de los otros.
Yo así, sí lo entiendo, aunque es difícil de explicar. Podría ser "capturar las dificultades".


----------



## ursu-lab

Si fuera "capturar las dificultades" sería "*cogliere *le difficoltà".....  

sciogliere ...... cogliere  : ¿un error? 

No tengo ni idea, de verdad... Después de todas las faltas -graves- con los nombres de los cardenales etc. ya no me sorprendería nada... Un libro en 1946 puede que salió publicado como una chapuza por los obvios problemas "técnicos" de las épocas pre/durante/post-guerra. Sería comprensible.


----------



## gatogab

Arpin said:


> El Rey era el que tenía que tomar la decisión de favorecer o bien a los jesuitas o bien a los mendicantes.
> 
> En las reuniones el rey no participaba. Al rey le llegaba el informe o resumen de lo que se debatía (J, M y otros grupos como técnicos, jueces, etc) y entonces, el rey, tomaba la decisión.
> 
> con i quali gli uni cercavano di sciogliere le difficoltà degli altri.
> Con los cuales [memoriales] cada uno intentaba *escoger [coger]* los problemas de los otros.
> Yo así, sí lo entiendo, aunque es difícil de explicar. Podría ser *"capturar las dificultades"*.


 
Secondo me, nessuna di queste opzioni c'entra con *sciogliere.*
Dovresti scordarti di quella parola.


----------



## Arpin

Muchas gracias por vuestra paciencia, me lo tomaré como un error tipográfico


----------



## honeyheart

Arpin said:


> El Rey era el que tenía que tomar la decisión de favorecer o bien a los jesuitas o bien a los mendicantes.


Habría que saber con respecto a qué tenía que tomar esa decisión.  Porque yo desde un principio lo entendí así:

_Los Mendicantes y los Jesuitas mientras tanto trabajaban afanosamente por medio de memoriales, con los cuales unos trataban de resolver las dificultades de los otros._

Está dicho, a mi entender, con ironía: si los dos grupos le solicitaban algo al rey por dificultades que ambos tenían, la forma de obtener una resolución favorable para sí, era mandarle escritos en los que "neutralizaban" las dificulades de los otros, ya que si los otros no tenían problemas, entonces el rey beneficiaría a los que sí los tenían, para ayudarlos.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti, 

Vorrei sapere se secondo voi _*allanar las dificultades*_ è un'alternativa percorribile.


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Vorrei sapere se secondo voi _*allanar las dificultades*_ è un'alternativa percorribile.


 
Para mí, si es así:


> Está dicho, a mi entender, con ironía: si los dos grupos le solicitaban algo al rey por dificultades que ambos tenían, la forma de obtener una resolución favorable para sí, era mandarle escritos en los que "neutralizaban" las dificultades de los otros, ya que si los otros no tenían problemas, entonces el rey beneficiaría a los que sí los tenían, para ayudarlos


*allanar las dificultades* no es una alternativa, sino la traducción al límite de la perfección
Si alguien piensa que soy un *patero,* se equivoca


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie mille, gatogab.


----------

